# Status



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

So what's the newbie/forum member/senior member status thing that appears on the lhs of posts uner your handle? Is it based on length of time of membership or number of posts or what?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Purely on number of posts.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes the number of post's  (got another post in ;D)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Hahahaha Â 

I just changed from newbie to member at 50 posts! And me not even got the damn car yet just wait till I do unless I'm in such a state of bliss that all of this becomes menaingless


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Vlastlan and Wak reached over 2000 posts before getting their TT's, IIRC - so dont worry 

S.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

does your status change at 250 posts.!!!


----------

